# REALLY EXCITED!!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are taking our 3 JR does to the CO State Fair this weekend!!! :leap: :clap: We have one SR yearling, one Int doe, and one JR doe. I'm super excited to go and show them!!!! :clap: Wish us luck ;o)


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck!!!! Hope you win lots of ribbons


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck!! Keep us posted on your results!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:applaud: Fingers crossed :hi5: :leap: :clap: :thumb: :dance: :wahoo: :stars: 
Have fun!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are leaving tomarrow! :wahoo: :dance: :stars: Wish us luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a great time! Good luck!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck! Take lots of pics!! :stars:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Showing is exhausting, but fun. How did your goaties do?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Showing is exhausting, but fun. How did your goaties do?


Showing is AWESOME!!!!! We have to take the goats today around 1 PM. They don't show til tomorrow morning.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay!!!! Have fun!!! And yes pics are a must!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will look for you. I am packing my goats to go home.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well our little doe Moja got Grand CH JR doe! :clap: We are showing again tomorrow so will get some pics! Moja means number one so she is living up to her name!



sweetgoats said:


> I will look for you. I am packing my goats to go home.


I saw she sign but did not see you. How did you guys do?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I looked at all the stalls and never saw you . Congrats on the win we won Grand champion best is show. We ended up with two firsts two seconds and a third. I am sorry I missed you. Did more Nigi's show up?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Some more good news!! Today was the 2nd day of the show and our doeling Vanessa got GRCH JR doe and our other doe Peach got RS to her. :wahoo: :wahoo:



sweetgoats said:


> I looked at all the stalls and never saw you . Congrats on the win we won Grand champion best is show. We ended up with two firsts two seconds and a third. I am sorry I missed you. Did more Nigi's show up?


No, no more Nigerians  Congrats on your wins! Wish I could have met you (


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats!! That's awesome for both of you!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to both of you with your placings!!! Your goats did great! :clap: 

Sorry you missed each other :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys :hug: Maybe me and Sweetgoats can meet next year )


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Lost Prairie said:


> Thanks guys :hug: Maybe me and Sweetgoats can meet next year )


 I sure hope we do not have to wait that long. You live really just down the street from me. I am in Peyton. 
Were you the only one that had Nigi's? 
Do you do 4H?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No, there was two other people with Nigies. There was a total of 6 Nigerians. Yeah, you are about 10 minutes away from us. We are always going to Peyton! I did 4H last year, but did not do it this year. Maybe I will do it this year :chin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Lost Prairie said:


> No, there was two other people with Nigies. There was a total of 6 Nigerians. Yeah, you are about 10 minutes away from us. We are always going to Peyton! I did 4H last year, but did not do it this year. Maybe I will do it this year :chin:


 OK, did your Nigi win Best in show? I remember a beautiful Nigi won and Libby George threw a FIT about it. She was all mad that a NIGI won, they are not real milk goats (Those were her words not mine). I was looking for you this year.
If you want to join 4H really you should join Plainsmen 4H, we have a great time. If you would like please message me and I can give you the info on it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No our little doe did not get it. SHe was considered for best in show (it was between her and a Nubian) and the Nubian got it. Libby was my 4H leader for two years and yes, she does NOT like the Nigerians.Do you mean she through a fit at County Fair? Because our Nigerian got RS Overall CH and that would make more sense. :chin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Lost Prairie said:


> No our little doe did not get it. SHe was considered for best in show (it was between her and a Nubian) and the Nubian got it. Libby was my 4H leader for two years and yes, she does NOT like the Nigerians.Do you mean she through a fit at County Fair? Because our Nigerian got RS Overall CH and that would make more sense. :chin:


 OOPS, I guess so. I thought a Nigi won. Yes she was so mad that a Nigi did that wwell compared to the "real dairy goats"


----------

